# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dubrovnik, dvije radionice ovaj tjedan

## Indi

*Rodina radionica o trudnoći i porodu i Mala škola dojenja


*
  U organizaciji udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji organiziraju se dvije radionice za trudnice i njihove partnere.
  U *četvrtak,  30. listopada 2014., s početkom u 17.00 sati**,* u prostorijama *Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika – DURA* (na Pilama, preko puta hotela Hilton), *u**Dubrovniku,*održat će se *Rodina radionica o trudnoći i porodu*.  Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.  Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.
*U petak, 31. listopada 2014., u 16.00 sati*, također u prostorijama *Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika − DURA*, održat će se radionica o dojenju.  Predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata.  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri.
*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite* na broj telefona *099 31 77 086,* puteme-maila: dubrovnik@roda.hr  ili naših Facebook stranica *RODA Dubrovnik*.
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.
Radionice su besplatne.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku.
  Srdačno,
članice udruge RODA − Roditelji u akciji

----------

